
Procedural content generation: L-Systems - Rabidgremlin
http://blog.rabidgremlin.com/2014/12/09/procedural-content-generation-l-systems/
======
JonnieCache
If this floats your boat then the inimitable Vi Hart has done a series of
videos about space filling curves and related matters:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdyociU35u8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdyociU35u8)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsvLLKQCxeA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsvLLKQCxeA)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oc8sWN_jNF4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oc8sWN_jNF4)

~~~
Rabidgremlin
Nice!

------
tokenrove
Be sure to check out shape grammars for non-organic procedural content
generation; for example, the classic "Procedural Modeling of Buildings" from
[http://peterwonka.net/Publications/publications.html](http://peterwonka.net/Publications/publications.html)
(as well as many other great publications from that author).

------
f2f
I took a class by P. Prusinkiewicz (Dr. P) at the University of Calgary as
part of my graduate program more than a decade ago. Still remember it fondly
and keep all my presentations and slides from the coursework.

Unfortunately I don't think I did very well as I was very headstrong and
rewrote the C++-based L-system generator in Haskell. That didn't get me any
extra points :)

------
srgpqt
Relevant: L-Systems Considered Harmful

[http://nothings.org/gamedev/l_systems.html](http://nothings.org/gamedev/l_systems.html)

------
renke1
And just because it's Christmas time:

[http://imgur.com/n9f2SnR](http://imgur.com/n9f2SnR)

(created as part of a course about simulation of ecological systems)

------
frik
Would be interested in a simple L-system Javascript example.

~~~
haihaibye
[http://davmlaw.github.io/ProceduralGraphics/lsystem4.html](http://davmlaw.github.io/ProceduralGraphics/lsystem4.html)

